# HR in Canada



## FAMtoCANADA (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi! i'm new to this forum board and i'm a mom hoping one of you could answer my questions.

I am quite knowlegable on the immigration process in Canada already but i need some extra info. 

Do any of you happen to know the prospects of an HR generalist in Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver?

I've looked into the FSW program but the in demand 'list' has nothing in this field. Although i do have 10 years experience in noc 8222 supervisors in oil and gas but sadly the application requires it to be in the last ten years which it is not.

Would i be able to find a respectable paying job to support my four children in canada with noc 8222?

Finally, Which field is more available towards immigrants to Canada? As in which would i most likely be offered an LMO or AEO 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FAMtoCANADA (Mar 9, 2012)

Can anyone help, Please?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

FAMtoCANADA said:


> Can anyone help, Please?


Wait a few hours... at least let people get home work and check the site.

Personally, I think you'd do better with 8222, but, you are 10 years out of experience, not sure you are going to have a lot of luck with that. It seems to me HR personnel here are a dime a dozen.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't see a lot of positive things regarding the HR field either, in the GTA and Kitchener/Waterloo. See: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/105483-advice-needed.html


----------



## English_Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

I work in HR so thought I would say a little something.. My Fiance and I moved to Calgary 8 weeks ago, and I managed to get a job after 3 or 4 weeks working for a very well known company as a HR Specialist (Im a young female in my early 20's, and don't really come with any specialist qualifications, just HR experience).

I'm not too sure if you mean your wanting to secure a position in order to help with the application process? or your just worried about getting a job when you get here, but what I will say is I found there was plenty of HR roles in Calgary- Especially HR Generalist roles!


----------

